# Layering Siser Easyweed



## stphnwinslow (Sep 20, 2010)

Has anyone layered regular Easyweed on top of Easyweed Stretch? Is there any reason why I shouldn't be able to do this without any problems?
It's going on 100% cotton t shirts, not any special type of stretchable sportswear.


----------



## BeeM 05 (Oct 13, 2009)

You shouldn't have any problems doing this.


----------

